# emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-5.0.44-r2 schlägt fehl

## aZZe

Hallo zusammen!

Habe bei der Installation von mysql folgendes Problem:

```

timotest ~ # emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-5.0.44-r2

Configuring pkg...

 * MySQL MY_DATADIR is /var/lib/mysql

 * Previous datadir found, it's YOUR job to change

 * ownership and take care of it

 * Creating the mysql database and setting proper

 * permissions on it ...

 * Insert a password for the mysql 'root' user

 * Avoid ["'\_%] characters in the password

    >

 * Retype the password

    >

 *

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.0.44-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *      ebuild.sh, line 1682:  Called qa_call 'pkg_config'

 *      ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_config

 *      ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called mysql_pkg_config

 *   mysql.eclass, line  828:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      [[ -f "${ROOT}/${MY_DATADIR}/mysql/user.frm" ]] \

 *      || die "MySQL databases not installed"

 *  The die message:

 *   MySQL databases not installed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.44-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/var/db/pkg/'

 *

```

Hat einer einen Tip was das Problem sein könnte?

----------

## Anarcho

Versuch mal vorher ein "mysql_install_db" als root aufzurufen.

Sollte das auch nicht klappen dann mal /var/lib/mysql löschen bzw. umbenennen.

----------

## aZZe

So habe das Problem eingrenzen können. Das Problem tritt nur mit einer hardened Toolchain auf. Setze ich die /etc/make.profile auf default-linux ist alles prima. Es wäre jetzt sehr ärgerlich auf die hardened Toolchain zu verzichten nur weil mysql sich nicht konfigurieren lässt.

----------

## Anarcho

Musstest du denn etwas neu kompilieren nach setzen des profiles? Wenn nein, dann kannst du ja einfach wieder das alte Profile nach dem configurieren der Datenbank verwenden.

So oder so würde ich an deiner Stelle einen Bugreport machen (bugs.gentoo.org)!

----------

## aZZe

Bug Report ist eröffnet.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=200741

----------

